# How can you survive?



## BigDaddyLed (May 9, 2012)

Iâ€™ve been interested in becoming a Freemason for quite some time and recently visited a lodge (a couple of different lodges, actually). One thing that immediately struck me was the seemingly low range of the dues. The lodge I will likely petition is approximately $150 (total) for the three degrees with annual dues of $100. With fewer than 200 members (several of which are exempt from dues based on their 50-year plus membership), I donâ€™t see how they survive. Although the building is modest in size and location, there are still water and electric bills, taxes, upkeep, etc. If dues cover these costs, where do charitable donations come from? Are those outlays requested as needed for charitable work, brothers in need, etc.?

Iâ€™m certain Iâ€™ll have many more questions as Iâ€™ve already learned a ton about Freemasonry from these forums.

Thanks for your time and I look forward to your replies.

Brian


----------



## JJones (May 9, 2012)

Our lodge couldn't operate with our current dues structure if we didn't hold several fund raisers per year.  This is the case for many of the lodges I've visited in my area.


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 9, 2012)

There are also some Lodges that have investments. My Lodge does this and also have some money set back that is easily accessible should it be needed. I know that a lot of Lodges rely on the fundraisers for survival. In today's world they have become a necessity and way of life not only for our Fraternity but other groups as well.


----------



## robert leachman (May 9, 2012)

Several Brothers will give the lodge additional finds through out the year.


----------



## jrmysell (Aug 1, 2012)

We do one breakfast, and one supper a month that raises some money plus some other fundraisers as well


----------



## Spring TX MM (Aug 6, 2012)

It varies from lodge to lodge. A year ago my lodge went through all the bills. Electric, water, annual expense and so on. We took the number of members and figured that at $120 per member annually, we could cover all the reoccurring bills. Major repairs, renovations or other, we do fund raisers for. 

If a lodge lacks in dues payinga members, there are other ways they can survive other than just dues. In my opinion, if a lodge lacks in active membership, its not a financial problem.

S&F,
Kyle


----------



## Michael Hatley (Aug 6, 2012)

Every lodge is different.  A number of them are in good shape financially.  It is a double edged sword, both having money and not.  It can be something to wrangle over, if you have more than is good for you.  Trust me on that.  

In my opinion, some of the most interesting lodges are the ones that have more quality activities to attend than a man has time to get to.  That is a lot less about money and a lot more about fires in bellies.


----------



## widows son (Oct 10, 2012)

Same. Fundraisers, donations from brothers etc. it's sad in some ways how the monetary system can degrade and bring down in some cases such a noble organization


----------



## JJones (Oct 10, 2012)

Agreed.  I didn't join our ancient and noble fraternity so I could cook and sell BBQ and spend stated meetings discussing how to best cook and sell BBQ...but here we are.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 11, 2012)

JJones said:


> Agreed.  I didn't join our ancient and noble fraternity so I could cook and sell BBQ and spend stated meetings discussing how to best cook and sell BBQ...but here we are.



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++1


----------



## calo (Dec 25, 2012)

BigDaddyLed said:


> I’ve been interested in becoming a Freemason for quite some time and recently visited a lodge (a couple of different lodges, actually). One thing that immediately struck me was the seemingly low range of the dues. The lodge I will likely petition is approximately $150 (total) for the three degrees with annual dues of $100. With fewer than 200 members (several of which are exempt from dues based on their 50-year plus membership), I don’t see how they survive. Although the building is modest in size and location, there are still water and electric bills, taxes, upkeep, etc. If dues cover these costs, where do charitable donations come from? Are those outlays requested as needed for charitable work, brothers in need, etc.?
> 
> I’m certain I’ll have many more questions as I’ve already learned a ton about Freemasonry from these forums.
> 
> ...



Run dude. Run far away from those kinds of lodges. Otherwise you'll find yourself fighting the uphill battle of fart jokes, fish fries and citrus sales. Lodges like this literally cant afford to practice Masonry because they are too enslaved by the dollar. Unless, of course, you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## widows son (Dec 25, 2012)

I beg to differ. My lodge dues are $85.00, and we manage quite fine. We have about 100 members, 20 of which are active. Also we changed our bylaws to increase our dues from $75.00 to $85.00, still quite low compared to some other lodges in my area and even in America.


----------



## calo (Dec 26, 2012)

widows son said:


> I beg to differ. My lodge dues are $85.00, and we manage quite fine. We have about 100 members, 20 of which are active. Also we changed our bylaws to increase our dues from $75.00 to $85.00, still quite low compared to some other lodges in my area and even in America.



I shall qualify my statement. By "those kinds of lodges", I mean the type that have low income and high overhead and rely on flipping pancakes and chili bowls to make ends meet. 

Props to your lodge if this isnt an issue but rest assured, this is a problem in Tejas.


----------

